# Ugh--WHAT is he rolling in??



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie has been rolling and rolling in the grass in the yard. And then smells like the WORST thing you have ever smelled in your life--a combo of dirty laundry, zoo animal and that juicy slush that leaks out of the bottom of your trash bags on occasion. I'm so disgusted. And I should add that my lawn is very well maintained, grass is kept short. My theory is: 1) The organic, pet-safe fertilizer that we just started using--maybe once it's in contact w/ the soil, etc., it stinks. Although my lawn as a whole does not stink. 2) Some animal is coming to my lawn at night and leaving some musky stink on the grass. Our yard is fenced in but who-knows-what could be sneaking in somehow. A skunk or fisher cat or whatever. We have lots of woodland creatures around here. But I'm so discouraged about this stink. He just had a bath yesterday!!

WELL...did some searching around on google...an it turns out that dogs, following in ihe steps of their ancestors the wolves, will often roll in POOP of their prey--this has something to do with hunting, didn't follow it exactly. that was all I needed to know, lol. Now, I have not seen any poop on the grass, but maybe he IS finding bird poop or something. God knows he has a very personal vendetta towards ALL robin red-breast birds that he stalks from the living room window...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry-I have no idea what it could be but that has got to be soooooo frustrating!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

When I was at the dog park a few weeks ago Mia was rolling in the grass (like she always does) but when I picked her up she had a dead earthworm stuck to her coat!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

lol....i really don't know but i have the same problem! i wonder if it could be like a small ground dwelling animal that has died...? i dunno...i'm kinda grasping here...lol.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Someone told me that when dogs roll in the grass like that there is probably the scent of something dead there and they are trying to get their sent on it. I have no idea what it is that could be dead but whenever I see Lilly start to do that in the grass I stop her immediately. I don't know if there is truth to what I have been told but it grosses me out! Its a good thing that Lilly is a city dog!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Beware of bird droppings. My late lhasa and dachshund loved to roll in it. First they put the side of their head in it and then rolled all over in it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie, when I take her up to the higher,flat area of our yard , I have her on a looooooog rope to let her have fun and run and play but still have a 'teather' to her. 
I noticed she'd stop in this one section of grass, dig a bit then roll and looked soooooo happy!! I paid no attention but picked her to come inside.. and PHEW!!! she stunk!!!
The next day.. I saw her go to the exact same spot... and started to do the same thing. I went to see this little spot, not much bigger than a quarter that she had uprooted the grass with her digging. There was nothing at all visable! just the tiny patch of dirt!! 
Only thing I can think of is some animal urine maybe..marking?... whatever it is it is not visable and no odor to notice when near it.... but there is definately something and does smell like a dead animal on her after the rolling..... obviously I don't let her dig and roll in that area anymore.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I had the same thing happen to me yesterday with one of my IGs, he's out there rolling in the grass, rubbing his back, rubbing his face all in it, just having a ball. Then he came in the house, great day in the morning that dog smelled bad. So my husband took him in the shower and scrubbed him real good, unfortunatley, he didn't scrub his face as much as he should have, so back we went. Oh that was a foul smell.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Hehehhe, I am laughing with you, not at you. I brought this topic up in another forum years ago when I saw Toto body slam himself head first into the grass and rub his head and face all over....something. That something was a worm, dead after Toto was through with him. The departed worm stuff has got to be one of the most awful smells there is. Maybe the stuff you put on the grass is bringing the worms to the surface too? I may have posted this here on another topic but I enjoyed it so much I thought you might too. It is written by KT, mom to maltese Thor and Dagny:

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">This is a repeat post of an event that took place for real in October 2000. 

KT

You've all seen the Terminator but have you ever seen the Worminator?

Scene 1: A Devoted Human takes her White Dog to the groomer. She bravely leaves the wimpering dog behind in the hands of the Evil Groomer Karen. The Evil Groomer bathes, fluffs and trims toenails of a now Pristine White Dog, rushing through in an hour so she can torture as many dogs in a day as possible.

Upon being called, the Devoted Human returns to the scene and lovingly siezes the Pristine White Dog from the Evil Groomer Karen. She even pays a ransom of $35 plus tip. The Pristine White Dog returns to his domain and settles in, spending the night snuggled sweetly in the arms of his rescuer.

Scene 2: On a sunlighted patio. The Devoted Human is busying herself removing plants from pots and preparing for winter. The Pristine White Dog helps as best he can while being tethered to the leg of a table on a 15 foot lead. He keeps her safe by barking fiercely at any leaf that falls as well as the neighbors working in their back yard. Suddenly, the Pristine White Dog spies a mortal foe! A worm! A big fat juicy WORM! He pounces on the enemy
without any regard for his own safety while his Devoted Human remains blissfully unaware of any danger. He shakes the worm until it is lifeless and limp. Bashing the worm to the ground for good measure, he then rolls over and over on the carcass of his conquest until it's remains are embedded in his fur, harness and collar. His dominance established, he returns to the sunlight to allow the remains to solidify, forever tying the two enemies together,
one in victory, the other in abject failure.

Eventually the Devoted Human turns her attention back to her no longer pristine White Dog. He proudly exhibits his new trophy to which she responds, "Oh my God Thor, that is DISGUSTING." She marches him to the kitchen sink and sits him on the counter. Collecting her supplies, she washes away his trophy in no time flat. Not one single moment of remorse or even appreciation of his efforts to protect her.

The White Dog is now Pristine again. But the indignity of two baths in two days wears heavily upon him and he naps deeply. Running in his sleep, he dreams, "I'll Be BACK."

Fade out.</span>


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Beware of bird droppings. My late lhasa and dachshund loved to roll in it. First they put the side of their head in it and then rolled all over in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg, you guys--this is what Ollie does too--he starts with his nose and rubs it all along his face down his neck, back, etc. over and over!! It's bizarre!! It's not like "just rolling in the grass" it's like he is deliberately trying to get whatever it is scent on him. Weird!! OK, I'm going to do a google search and if I find anything I will let you know, lol.

I told DH that Ollie smelled like a giraffe and I stuck him under his nose and Pete claimed that it just smelled like earth. Uh, no. Maybe Pete has been rolling in it too, lol.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Hehehhe, I am laughing with you, not at you. I brought this topic up in another forum years ago when I saw Toto body slam himself head first into the grass and rub his head and face all over....something. That something was a worm, dead after Toto was through with him. The departed worm stuff has got to be one of the most awful smells there is. Maybe the stuff you put on the grass is bringing the worms to the surface too? I may have posted this here on another topic but I enjoyed it so much I thought you might too. It is written by KT, mom to maltese Thor and Dagny:
> 
> <span style="font-family:Comic">This is a repeat post of an event that took place for real in October 2000.
> 
> ...


 

That's sooooooo much a reality.I was watering flowers this morning & had Boo tethered nearby. Boo likes to roll in stinky stuff too. Dead worms, slugs, bird poop, I'm not sure which it was this time, but I caught him in the act & it sure was stinky. He had it smeared in the middle of his back. I had to stop & take him back inside & wash him off. Yuk.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

My two find dead worms in the yard and LOVE to roll on them just like you described.......head first and then roll over to get it smeared on their backs.







It is the worst smell ever!
















They also like to try and eat the dead ones on the side of the road while we are walking.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yep, Harley LOVES to roll in dead worms - and do they STINK!! Oh, and slugs too! Man, are they difficult to get out of a long coat while trying not to vomit!

My mum also has a spot on her rug, and another spot on the carpet in the living room that just draws my guys like honey to a bee - they are not visible spots, and they have been cleaned over & over, but they still go straight to the spots every single time, and rub their faces & bodies all over them! I joke with my mum & say - 'oh, they've found the dirty spot on your carpet! She, of course is mortified - her house is sparkling clean! ... but there's just something about a scent & a dog wanting to get it all over them!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

V'doggie won't have anything to do with dead worms or rolling in the grass...I guess she's too much of a lady! But give her some tempting bunny poop to snack on and she's right there! Or some bird doo to lick...needless to say, she always gets her teeth brushed after these vices. I like to think of it as a doggie martini.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Did ya give him a bath???








i wont let Nemo near the grass, I mostly have concrete, I myself hate the grass, I hate that feeling on my feet. EWWWWWWWWWWW so gross








I hope he is smelling better now..








ANDREA


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Hehehhe, I am laughing with you, not at you. I brought this topic up in another forum years ago when I saw Toto body slam himself head first into the grass and rub his head and face all over....something. That something was a worm, dead after Toto was through with him. The departed worm stuff has got to be one of the most awful smells there is. Maybe the stuff you put on the grass is bringing the worms to the surface too? I may have posted this here on another topic but I enjoyed it so much I thought you might too. It is written by KT, mom to maltese Thor and Dagny:
> 
> <span style="font-family:Comic">This is a repeat post of an event that took place for real in October 2000.
> 
> ...


 

Hahahaha! It was great to read that story again, Deb! I remember KT's original post of that. Some dogs just don't lose that inherent instinct to "stop, drop and rollllllllllllll". LOL


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> The departed worm stuff has got to be one of the most awful smells there is.[/B]


I think the very worst thing any of my pups ever rolled in was a rotten bird's egg. My Allie rolled all over that thing before I caught her. OMG, I thought I was going to get soooo sick trying to clean her up! I even had to go to the store after her bath to get some deoderizing shampoo because nothing I had at home would get that smell out. Ugh!!







I had to throw her collar in the trash because the smell wouldn't come out. What a nightmare that incident was!!!!

Now, both Lexi & Gracie just like to roll for the sake of rolling. When they are outside, that's all they do. They don't look for smelly stuff, they just roll around anywhere. LOL!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Hahahaha! It was great to read that story again, Deb! I remember KT's original post of that. Some dogs just don't lose that inherent instinct to "stop, drop and rollllllllllllll". LOL




--------------------

Brit, wouldn't a commercial advocating fire safety showing a bunch of our babies doing this (stop/drop/roll) be a great advertising campaign? I'd let Toto do it for free as long as they throw in a free bath lol.


----------

